# New Gear



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

I grabbed a new Fox Flux helmet off BCO and got it Monday, pretty nice helmet with a lot of good sized venting holes.

Also grabbed a new pair of shoes(Shimano MT70) since I really hated the ones I've had, especially on the hike-a-bike ventures, they were like walking on ice and also the ratchet straps are beat already.

BCO seems to be getting a lot of new bike stuff in. Just hope I don't see the stuff I bought on Chainlove for less:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2009)

That reminds me, I'm going to need a new pair of shoes very soon, mine pretty beat...

I don't think you'll see anything on BCO for cheaper than Chainlove, since Chainlove is what they use to unload stuff from BCO..


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That reminds me, I'm going to need a new pair of shoes very soon, mine pretty beat...
> 
> I don't think you'll see anything on BCO for cheaper than Chainlove, since Chainlove is what they use to unload stuff from BCO..



That's what I was getting at, i will probably see what I just bought for half the price on Chainlove.

The shoes seem pretty comfy wearing them around the house, will just have to muddy them up a couple times to tone down the queer grey:razz:


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2009)

At least they're not Lange blue. 

No new gear for me for the coming season. I'm pretty well set.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

severine said:


> At least they're not Lange blue.



Come to think of it they are probably the same gray JP used to paint his boots!

I guess they will match the new white/gray helmet.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2009)

hard for me to think about MTB gear during ski season but i do want to pick up a clipless set of pedals and shoes.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> That's what I was getting at, i will probably see what I just bought for half the price on Chainlove.



Sorry, guess I read it wrong...  In that case then, yes you're likely to see it for less on chainlove..


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> hard for me to think about MTB gear during ski season but i do want to pick up a clipless set of pedals and shoes.



Chainlove has been having some Crank Brother pedals on for about $30(I think)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2009)

Your shoes are on Chainlove right now...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Your shoes are on Chainlove right now...



I saw that, with shipping it is .42 cheaper:angry:

On BCO it was free shipping!


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2009)

At least it wasn't a huge difference!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I saw that, with shipping it is .42 cheaper:angry:
> 
> On BCO it was free shipping!



I would email them and see if you can get your .42 back. :lol:

I've been tempted by those shoes a few times in the past, they look comfy.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

Like I said the feel comfortable around the house and they do have the Vibram sole so the rock climbs should be pretty good. They are not as stiff ad my other shoes, not sure if that matters to you for transferring power to the pedals.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 14, 2009)

I just received an email from Pricepoint, they are having a huge sale on tires. I saw that they have Kenda Nevegals on sale for about $30 each. They usually sell for $50.

I still need to pick up some goodies to finish off my new ride

New stem
front derailleur
adjustable seatpost
tires


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I just received an email from Pricepoint, they are having a huge sale on tires. I saw that they have Kenda Nevegals on sale for about $30 each. They usually sell for $50.



Booo. You got me all excited. I have a $50 GC for Pricepoint and I checked the price on the Nevegals. $37 each just like they always are. Where do you see $30?


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2009)

I see the same. Maybe he was rounding down? Their claim that it's a savings being because MSRP is $50 each...

http://www.pricepoint.com/thumb.htm...ame=&category=&sort=styleName&offer=EM091EM2#


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2009)

severine said:


> I see the same. Maybe he was rounding down? Their claim that it's a savings being because MSRP is $50 each...
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/thumb.htm...ame=&category=&sort=styleName&offer=EM091EM2#



Yep:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...s-73-Tires/Accessories/Kenda-Nevegal-Tire.htm

That's their usual price on them.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I just received an email from Pricepoint, they are having a huge sale on tires. I saw that they have Kenda Nevegals on sale for *about* $30 each. They usually sell for $50.



Tim's "about" means +/-$10:razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yep:
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...s-73-Tires/Accessories/Kenda-Nevegal-Tire.htm
> 
> That's their usual price on them.


$35 with wire beads
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17893-320_KENNW8-227-Mtn_Bike_Tire_Sale--/Kenda-Nevegal-Wire-Bead-Tire.htm


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> $35 with wire beads
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17893-320_KENNW8-227-Mtn_Bike_Tire_Sale--/Kenda-Nevegal-Wire-Bead-Tire.htm



DH tire.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 15, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I still need to pick up some goodies to finish off my new ride




New Ride?! What did you get?


I don't really need anything new but I would like:







and


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 16, 2009)

awf170 said:


> New Ride?! What did you get?



I purchased a 2008 Turner 5 Spot amd I swaped the parts from my Ibex to the new frame


----------

